# need advice on asking permission



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

hey guys ,I just looking for ways to ask permission. I'm the shy type.Just looking for some tips.I have to try to kick this shyness thing.
THANKS FOR ANY INFO.


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

The way i ask is to introduce yourself then just go for it and if you get turned down, big deal! If you get permission it really helps to offer some breasts or something to the landowner. If the arnt the goose er duck type, a case of beer or pop is just as good. My 2 cents :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just introduce yourself, ask them how their day is going and don't necessarly go right into..."Can I hunt your land?". Get to know them a little bit first and be sincere! Then gradually ask if you can hunt their land. If they say NO...Don't run off with your tail between your legs...Then ask if there is anywhere else they would suggest trying.  I've had so many farmers at this point say..."Oh, go ahead or you can try another spot over here"! If it's still NO... Be courteous, say thank you for their time...And when they do let you on...Be sure to stop back and say thank you!


----------



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info.i know what my problem is.I finnaly figure out what to say.Then when a go ask, my mind draws a blank.its like stage fright. :eyeroll:
let me tell you guy this is the best forum on goose hunting.usally i have to wait for an answer,this forum and the guys on rock!!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> really helps to offer some breasts or something


I've never tried that before, but I guess I usually leave the wife at home when I go out asking permission to hunt land. I'm sure most of the time his wife would be home also and she might not like that too much either :lol:

anyways, ya just go and ask, if ya get turned down, plent of other places to find game. I've had a farmer turn me down one time and I sat there and BS with him for a few minutes and the next thing I know he says "ahh heck, you can go ahead and hunt that today" so, it don't hurt to BS a little too, good luck this year

Tator


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

My girl friends gotta a nice rack, I'm going to have to try the breast trick because its been hard lock'en down feilds for early goose around here. Good tip! J/K


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Put yourself in their position. How would you like someone to approach you and ask permission to hunt YOUR land. Just be courteous and respectful of their time and property.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> anyways, ya just go and ask, if ya get turned down, plent of other places to find game. I've had a farmer turn me down one time and I sat there and BS with him for a few minutes and the next thing I know he says "ahh heck, you can go ahead and hunt that today" so, it don't hurt to BS a little too, good luck this year


Are you related to Field Hunter?????
I swear the last guy he asked to hunt the guy said....." well, the last guys that hunted that property only got a few small dinosaurs, but you go ahead and hunt it"!!!!!!!!    :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

watchman.....this might sound really stupid but here goes anyway.

When asking permission you are a salesman. You are trying to sell yourself to the farmer. You'll need to be well mannered and look good when you ask. Imagine if you are the farmer and a guy comes into the yard, knocks on the door and looks as if he's just crawled out of bed and then the first words out of his mouth are, "Hey...can we hunt your land?"

The best way to handle this is before you get to the door and before you actually come to ND. If you are a shy and have a hard time remembering what to say then practice before you get here then you'll be a little less awkward in what you are asking. Practice with a friend, role play, or talk to a mirror....you'll be amazed how the words will flow after a little practice. (sorry, sales 101)

If I were you, I'd start out with this. Knock on the door and when the farmer comes to the door the first thing you should do is put outyour hand to shake his and introduce yourself by telling him your full name and where you are from. Then go on and tell him that you and your friends are visiting this area and you have noticed that he has a nice looking farm and you were wondering if he grants others the priviledge to hunt his land.
If he says yes, ask him if there are any areas you should hunt or where you should stay clear of. If he says no then, like rick acker said, politely thank him and it never hurts to shake his hand again. Here's something that works for me many times....when they say no thank them for their time and turn to walk away....take a step or two and turn around and ask them, "I was wondering...are there any other areas that you would recommend in the area or do they know of any other farmers that would allow you the priviledge of using their land?" or "would it be possible to hunt at a later time...like maybe tomorrow or the next day?"

If you get permission to hunt get their name and then find out their address in town at the post office and send them a thank you card a week or so after the hunt and maybe another one next X-mas. Most guys don't need a gift from you but it might help for next year.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Most land owners are down to earth guys. Most are really nice people. Say hello, treat them with respect. I've got a lot of relatives that farm. Most of them just like having someone to chat with. Read them, let them talk if they want to talk, don't hang around too long if they need to get going. Try not to interupt a family meal. Be curteous of their time. Other than that, go for it. After a few times you will get more comfortable with it.

To expound on appearance, don't look trashy but don't go all fancy-a$$ed. Like I said, these are down to earth people.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> watchman.....this might sound really stupid but here goes anyway.
> 
> When asking permission you are a salesman. You are trying to sell yourself to the farmer. You'll need to be well mannered and look good when you ask. Imagine if you are the farmer and a guy comes into the yard, knocks on the door and looks as if he's just crawled out of bed and then the first words out of his mouth are, "Hey...can we hunt your land?"
> 
> ...


Great advise from the master salesman!
Leaving a bussiness card with the landowner is also a good idea.That way they have your name and telephone number.I have had farmers call me up when ducks and geese are on there fields.
Keep in touch all year.A common complaint I have heard from farmers I know "they come around friendly as pup's in the fall,then you never hear from them again".


----------



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

thanks for the tips.
I think i have a game plan. My pop, also my huntin buddy has been a butcher for over 30 years. works for a supermarket but also has a side business.he can do anything except smoke things.98% of his customers are ....dadah..... farmers.He already got permission to hunt 2 farmers fields.not to get off the subject but when i was a kid, id go help him down the animals,thinking it only take half an hour.it does dont get me wrong,its the other hour and a half of the two guys just talking and talking and talking.So my father didnt give me the gift to gab.Damn him :eyeroll: hey guys thanks for getting me on the right track.
:beer:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

If its a chick then just say ill sleep with you :lol:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

good advice above. And do not take it personally if they say no.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I dunno how good of advice this is, but if the person has kids and if you find out they are interested in hunting [/bOFFER TO TAKE THEM ALONG!
Or if the farmer is a hunter ask if he would like come along or come along some other day. As a young kid i loved to hunt but my dad didn't so i loved when people would ask me along. If the farmer says no, oh well, but if you can hunt with the kids or the farmer himself, you may have found both lifelong land to hunt and new lifelong hunting partner.

watchman34hunting,
I know how you feel. I didn't mind asking permission until i got to be about 16 years old and I got b***ed out by a guy that basically told me that I was a worthless you know what because I played a bad game in football! He said never to ask again. Anyway to make a long story short you just have to get over that fear and once they get to know you most people will let you go.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Heres what we do, nock on the door or w/e and say Hi, im name. Shake there hand ask how its going on the ranch or w/e talk about that for a little bit. Then ask nicely I was just wondering if i could do some goose hunting on your land with me and my buddy or w/e. If he says yes say would you like some of the goose if we could some. Then around christmas give like a ham and some goodies to everyone that let you hunt. :beer:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I use the stuttering shy guy approach. I think they feel sorry for me because 95% of the time permission is granted. The few times I didnt get the field I wanted was because the field was leased.

Most landowners are simple folks that are sick of salesmen. Come to the door "confident" and they just might take that as "cockyness".

I usually bring a small cooler with beer and pop, I offer a cold one after permission is granted. What starts as a 2 minute conversation for permission usually turns into a hour talk of bird movements. :wink:


----------



## goose_slayer29 (Jun 4, 2006)

What ever your doing Im going to start. I spend many weekends lots of bucks in gas tons of time and alot of talking to farmers. I usally find a nice guys who really likes to talk but has a ton of reasons they say NO. Hunting in Minnesota is tough. If I find 3 or 4 private feilds a year Im happy. 3 or 4 out of 200 is what 2% this seems to be the average. 95% that incredably impressive. share your secrets O master.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm with field hunter..he must be a good salesman....I sell real estate and used to go door to door...lines are straight out of a training manual.
I usually wear normal civies and look like somebody lost looking for directions...I never dress like Rambo and bring the Navy Seals along with the trailer...I leave the buddies out of sight and do mention that there will be 4 of us and I don't mention breasts...we will listen to your instructions about entering...gates etc..cattle..etc.. I do leave a busines card..so that they know me even if I come by next year and have a chance to shoot the breeze with him.....You have to piece together all the above posted advice and put something together that you are comfortable with.... be genuine.

ie. I'm sorry to hear you are not selling your house today. thru realtors...by the way do you know who around here might be selling...fine ...you think joe down the street is selling...here is my business card and a small token of appreciation for the info..by the way
if you need help selling...I will be by this way sometime later.
also could you tell me why you hate realtors... have you had a bad experience......that won't happen if you use me..I will work for you and your best interests.....BS>>shoot the Breeze etc... break down the barrier.
If the farmer says no...say thank you and leave..try another field/farmer.
Just my two cents!!


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

You guys knew what i meant when i said breasts....hopefully.....but i might have to try the way you guys took it. Might even work better! :wink:


----------

